# Lowest coilovers



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a Passat W8, which uses the same suspension. And I currently have ST coil overs. The rear perches rub the rear axle on one side (yes everything is installed correctly, and ST just said "raise it up") but I'm not as low as I want (and pretty sure I'm still within ST's specs) and want to go lower but dont want to rub the axle anymore. Anyone know of a shorter spring? If anything, I'll cut a half a coil off or so (I know it sounds barbaric, but it'll work). Figured I'd see if there's any better spring out there I could swap out to fix my problem.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

Air ride...


----------

